# Swift Royale 590 kitchen....



## marymary (Mar 21, 2010)

has anybody got a royale 590?? Even though the storage air cabin things look impressive I'm a bit stuck....no cutlery space for tray, what do you put in the small open shelf below high cupboards with no door without it looking a mess etc etc......any ideas to make things easier welcomed.....its too early for wine yet........


----------

